# my *MASSIVE* MAC PRO, CCO, MUFE, NARS, and INGLOT haul!



## LC (May 22, 2011)




----------



## ElvenEyes (May 22, 2011)

May I come over and play?    Amazing amount of gorgeous goodies!!!  Drool!


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

OMG!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am so jealous!  I wish I could do huge hauls like this.  You have such a great selection of makeup.  I also love your swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2011)

Awesome haul! You have to let me know how you use those Big Bounce Shadows!


----------



## heart (May 23, 2011)

*faints*  amazing!!


----------



## 2browneyes (May 23, 2011)

Girl...u done did it now lol    Great haul!


----------



## thebeautybible (May 23, 2011)

That is the haul of all hauls! You must have just wanted to stay home and play with all that for days!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

omg lauren I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Wow... amazing haul! *dreams*

  	I wish they'd sell Inglot in my country!


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

That is one incredible haul! I especially liked the Inglot eye shadows, I must get my hands on some of those!


----------



## whatzoedid (May 26, 2011)

amazing!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 28, 2011)

O...M....G!!!!! That is a haul right there!!!!


----------



## imthebeesknees (May 28, 2011)

Amazing haul!  *drools*


----------



## shadowaddict (May 28, 2011)

WOW!!!!! what a great haul. That must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 1, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> May I come over and play?    Amazing amount of gorgeous goodies!!!  Drool!



 	me too! lol


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> May I come over and play?    Amazing amount of gorgeous goodies!!!  Drool!



 	lol Exactly what I was thinking....


----------



## Polaris (Jun 2, 2011)

That is one amazing haul!  I want to try the Inglot products so badly!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 9, 2011)

Um, amazing?!! I'm such a sucker for NARS blushes!


----------



## zewzeq (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG.. They are amazing. I'm so jealous. Beautiful swatches..


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the lipstick colours


----------

